# Hello new fron the Netherlands



## hansm (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello,

I am asked to introduce myself, and here I am, male 38 years old :blink: 

After I get a new volenteer job at a small zoo, one of the headkeepers told me allot about his pasion for insekts.

Always been very interested in animals in general but never kept insekts, I first tryed walking leafs and stick, they are beautyful but not very exiting

to keep or breed.

So I looked further for a differend and interesting insekt, I liked the big coloured beetles very much, and was thinking to stard that up as a hobby, but

ontime I talked with a other person who kept mantids, and that was a bullseye :lol: 

I learned allot (and still am) talking with Pim also from the Netherlands and a member here he gave me the link to this place.

Its a interesting forum very nice, so many people from differend countries are here, like reading there stories about Mantids and see the beautyful pictures from amazing species

I now have 8 species most of them juvenile and I like to take care for them and watch there very interesting behaviour.

Also like building there encloseurs

Here a example of the first one I made but still improving.












Furter more I keep Terrapene or the American box turtle's for more then 20 years and I am also European studbookkeeper from the differend species.

www.studbooks.org

I have cats (breed Tonkinees)

a dog (Breed Jack-russel

Chickens (breed Serama)

and Ferrets

This is the list from matids I have;

Deroplatys lobata

Miamantis paykulli

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Hestiasula brunneriana

Idolomorpha lateralis

Gongylus gongylodes

Creobroter gemmatus

Hierodula membranacea

And I like to add 2 more species to care for and learn about there behavoir never bought oots before so I like buing this 2 species as a ooth

to learn from the experience to hatch them.

Hymenopus coronatus

Popa spurca

Both very differend species (I think compeared with the ones I have)

I don't think I will post often becaus I still have to learn allot, but think I will be here regular to read your stories and watch the great picture's

trying to learn as much as possible from tour experiance with keeping mantids.

Regards

Hans


----------



## jere000 (Nov 9, 2009)

I like your set ups you should post up pics of your mantids especially the ghost mantis and the violin mantis  .


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, u have lots of pets to keep u busy, I hope u get the mantis u want! and I hope u stay with us for some new perspective on how u keep your insects, from a far away place! from OHIO!


----------



## bassist (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome from California.

I really love those enclosures, a lot different from what I'm used to seeing might have to steal the idea sometime. ;o


----------



## hansm (Nov 9, 2009)

Great thanks you all for your welkom, the enclosures are made from 4 cheap picture frames, :lol:


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome. Nice pics.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello Hans, and welcome to the forum... very nice to have you here!  I love your enclosures, and I hope you'll enjoy the forum and learning about what others are doing with their mantids. You have a nice species list you are keeping also. Again, welcome!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 9, 2009)

welcome to the forum - nice cages!


----------



## ismart (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  Very nice set-up!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona! We have a number of members from the Netherlands, so you should feel at home.


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 9, 2009)

wow, i love the enclosures  those mantids are spoilt!


----------



## hansm (Nov 9, 2009)

Great thanks again for all the friendly welkoms, yes I have seen some members from my own country.

I have to say this is the first forum were so many people from differend countries are active, and I like that.

Aspecial becaus so many people from differend countries are helping each other to get species they like.

Its really nice to make the enclosures and thinking how to make them better, I am close to 50 mantids enclosures now :lol: 

Sometimes I break one down and build him differend/better, it keeps me bissy :blink:


----------



## wero626 (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome


----------

